# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kush eshte shqiptari me i pasur ne bote?

## panchovilla

Me sa e di une shqiptari me i pasur eshte Bexhet Pacolli, kosovar qe jeton ne Zvicer.
Kjo eshte faqja e tij e internetit.
http://www.pacolli.com/biography.htm


Nese dikush din dicka mbi kete teme eshte i mirepritur te shkruaje.

----------


## Cimo

Edhe mua me duket ashtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

E vretet eshte..

Shumicen e punve ne Rusi i ka ky  :buzeqeshje: 

Ateher edhe e vertet eshte qe eshte me i pasuri..

----------


## StormAngel

Une di pak per Bexhet Pacollin. Eshte fakt qe eshte shqiptari me i pasur, jeton ne Zvicer, dhe se eshte personi qe kreu rikonstruimin e Kremlinit, si dhe ka qene apo ende eshte i martuar me Ana Oxa (kjo e fundit ndoshta eshte edhe thashethem se nga njerezit e kam ndegjuar). Jeton ne Tisin, qe eshte nje nga vendet me turistike ketu ne Zvicer. Ka tre vajza me duket. 
Tjera nuk di.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adriano-10

Ka tre vajza me duket.

------

Une po ja lyp njeren se keshtu fukarra tere jeton nuk rrohet valla.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

> Une di pak per Bexhet Pacollin. Eshte fakt qe eshte shqiptari me i pasur, jeton ne Zvicer, dhe se eshte personi qe kreu rikonstruimin e Kremlinit, si dhe ka qene apo ende eshte i martuar me Ana Oxa (kjo e fundit ndoshta eshte edhe thashethem se nga njerezit e kam ndegjuar). Jeton ne Tisin, qe eshte nje nga vendet me turistike ketu ne Zvicer. Ka tre vajza me duket. 
> Tjera nuk di.


Edhe une kam degjuar ka qene i martuar(tani a eshte nuke dij) me Ana Oxa(Iliriana Hoxhen :ngerdheshje: ). Por kam degjuar se eshte pronari(apo partner) i televizionit Alsat. A eshte kjo e vertete s'jam i sigurte.

----------


## miko

Nuk e nqs gaboj por tek ajo "biografia" qe sapo lexova pervec faktit qe kishte lindur ne nje fshat te Kosoves 10 km larg Prishtines,nuk permend ne asnje vend tjeter Kombesine e tij shqiptare ... :sarkastik:  

Ironia eshte fakti qe fjala Albania permendet vetem nje here ne teksin perkates,atje ku thuhet qe ka qene nje nga projektuesit e godines se Parlamentit Shqiptar nqs nuk gaboj...


Ps.Rreth temes *Une jam me i pasuri*   :kryqezohen:   (shpirterisht e kam fjalen lool)

----------


## miko

> Une di pak per Bexhet Pacollin....


Pa he na i thuaj...




> Ka tre vajza me duket.Tjera nuk di.



I paske marre infot e duhura  :shkelje syri:  s'ka rendesi per me shume lol  :pa dhembe:

----------


## panchovilla

> Ironia eshte fakti qe fjala Albania permendet vetem nje here ne teksin perkates,atje ku thuhet qe ka qene nje nga projektuesit e godines se Parlamentit Shqiptar nqs nuk gaboj...


Nuk ka ketu kurrcfare ironie? Emri i tij nuk mjafton ta kuptosh se eshte shqiptar?
Ne US kam degjuar per ca qe jane me te pasurit por nuk besoj se i afrohet ketij me pasuri. Biles keta qe jane ketu nuk jam i sigurte me cfare pune kane fituar kaq shume. Dmth une nuk e njoh personin ne fjale por kjo ironia jote ne kete mesazh eshte pak e papranueshme. Pse t'ia kemi ziline tjetrit. Ka punuar dhe ka fituar. Eshte shume pune e thjeshte.

----------


## Cimo

Po mire e ka ai anetari me IRONINE  pasi ne e kerkojme shqiptarin me te pasur a ne webfaqjen e atij nuk permendet kombesia !!!

----------


## panchovilla

> Po mire e ka ai anetari me IRONINE  pasi ne e kerkojme shqiptarin me te pasur a ne webfaqjen e atij nuk permendet kombesia !!!


Mua ne fakt nuk me duket ky problem i madh. Por secili mendon ndryshe. Kete e ka demokracia.

----------


## Prototype

Dihet gje sa para ka ky Bexheti ? jo per gje po qe ta dime se sa i pasur eshte Shqiptari me i pasur ne boteeee

Nuk habisem po te dali emri i Fatosit te vogel ktu jooo...

----------


## dodoni

Bexhet Pacollin e dijne te gjithe qe e njohin se eshte shqiptar. Sipas disa informacioneve te pa konfirmuara mire, pasuria e tij numeron miliarda euro. 

Ka te punesuar me dhjetera mijera punetore dhe po te gjithe jane shqiptare, nga Kosova, Shqiperia, Maqedonia e te gjitha trojet etnike. Une njoh shume prej punetoreve te tij qe kane punuar ne projektet e tij anekend botes. 

Tani, po qarkullojne shume thashetheme qe do futet ne politike ne Kosove. 

Kompania e tij quhet Mabetex, klubi Mabetex i basketbollit ne Prishtine eshte klub i tij. Ka lindur ne fshatin Marec te rrethit te Prishtines. Ka qene i martuar me Ana Oksen per disa vjet, kurse tani jane ndare. Ka vetem nje vajze (Arbereshen), me aq sa kam informacion une, me gruan e pare qe i ka vdekur shume vite me pare. 

Eshte botues i gazetes Lajm Ekskluzive dhe revistes Ekskluzive. Poashtu, pronar i Bankes Ekonomike ne Kosove. Flitet se eshte duke blere kanalin ALSAT (me pronar te tashpertashem Vebi Veline e Gostivarit), kanal televiziv mbarekombetar. 

Webfaqja e kompanise se tij eshte ose www.mabetex.com ose www.mabetexgroup.com, apo keshtu dicka. 

Ne Amerike, shqiptari me i pasur deri vone ka qene Anthony Athanas me 700-800 milione dollare pasuri. Por tani ka edhe me qindra milionere shqiptare tjere ne Amerike, e Europe, e ndoshta edhe miliardere. 


Tung

----------


## panchovilla

> Bexhet Pacollin e dijne te gjithe qe e njohin se eshte shqiptar. Sipas disa informacioneve te pa konfirmuara mire, pasuria e tij numeron miliarda euro. 
> 
> Ka te punesuar me dhjetera mijera punetore dhe po te gjithe jane shqiptare, nga Kosova, Shqiperia, Maqedonia e te gjitha trojet etnike. Une njoh shume prej punetoreve te tij qe kane punuar ne projektet e tij anekend botes. 
> 
> Tani, po qarkullojne shume thashetheme qe do futet ne politike ne Kosove. 
> 
> Kompania e tij quhet Mabetex, klubi Mabetex i basketbollit ne Prishtine eshte klub i tij. Ka lindur ne fshatin Marec te rrethit te Prishtines. Ka qene i martuar me Ana Oksen per disa vjet, kurse tani jane ndare. Ka vetem nje vajze (Arbereshen), me aq sa kam informacion une, me gruan e pare qe i ka vdekur shume vite me pare. 
> 
> Eshte botues i gazetes Lajm Ekskluzive dhe revistes Ekskluzive. Poashtu, pronar i Bankes Ekonomike ne Kosove. Flitet se eshte duke blere kanalin ALSAT (me pronar te tashpertashem Vebi Veline e Gostivarit), kanal televiziv mbarekombetar. 
> ...


Se pari flm per informatat. Edhe une kam degjuar se ka ma miliarda euro. Dhe ne fakt nuk kam degjuar fjale te keqija per te. Keshtu qe nuk ka nevoje te flasim keq por duhet te na behet qefi si nje shqiptar ka arritur aq shume.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Eh i zoti shume i pasur por faqja personale shume e varfer.

Me behet qejfi qe paska nje shqiptar miliarder se fundja mire do i beje shqiptarve.  Megjithese u mundova te faqja personle te internetit te gjeje ndonje info te sakte se keshtu me llafe mileti kemi degjuar plot por ajo faqja e tij personale si shkonte ketij bosit shqipetar.

Kot per kurriozitet a ka ndonje fondacion bamiresie  Z. Pacolli? Nese di gje njeri mund ta na tregoj pak me shume.

----------


## Brari

di qe Pacolli beri pun fantastike me shpetue at vajzen shqiptare ne afganistan 

i lumte..

----------


## Qerim

Bravo, eshte mire te kemi edhe ne nje miliarder. Urime !

----------


## bavarezi5

Mendoj se Bexhet Pacolli eshte shqptari me i pasur.

----------


## StormAngel

Mbreme ngela tere naten duke lexuar Forbes online, dhe nga 691 miliarder, nuk takova dot emrin e Bexhet Pacollit. Nejse, u pa ne kjo pune, asgje nga miliarderi i pare shqiptar.

----------


## Prototype

iii sa keq ..lol 
cfare do te thote kjo Stormy ? 
qe nuk eshte miliarder apo qe nuk eshte e dokumentuar qe eshte i tille?

----------

